# Help choosing a camera



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

When Kat got her Canon T3 I was really impressed at the great pictures. I just have an old Coolpix point and shoot, and lots of crappy pictures. I can't get a decent picture of my dogs, because it takes so long to fire that they always move...if not...I have devil eye. I have already mentioned that DH and I spent many thousands of dollars on now obsolete film cameras, lens and all kinds of equipment. I have forgotten most of what I once knew and am again a virgin. So, I have been researching and am thinking that a good entry level digital SLR ...at a reasonable price is the Canon T3 or Nikon 3000. I don't know how useful the 18-50 kit lens is. I might expand my horizons later, but for now all I really want is good quality pictures in low light at fast speeds. For now, all I really want to do is get pictures of my dogs...but good pictures. I will need it for Secret Santa reveal.

I would so appreciate you help, suggestions and opinions.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't know much about cameras, but my sister does. I asked her and she said she would always choose a Canon over a Nikon as her personal preference. She has a rebel and a 5D Mark II. She said the 18-55mm that comes with the T3 is good for the everyday type shot, or you could upgrade to the 50mm 1.8 for ($150) to increase the speed. I don't know what any of this means, so I hope you do!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks. Leigh. I have been out of the loop for a few years, but a lens for $150 doesn't sound out of hand. I am leaning towards the Canon. I'd like to know if I should just go with the body and choose a different lens.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

She really liked the 50mm 1.8 lens, and said it's worth it for the increased speed. She said if the price of the body with added lens doesn't scare you then go with that, but also that the 18-55mm lens that comes with it is good too. Looking forward to these secret santa pics! I don't see enough pics of your babies.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You don't see pics of my babies because my camera sucks. I will snap when MiMi is upright and smiling...it takes 4 seconds to fire, by which time MiMi is looking at the floor or falling asleep. I must get a better camera. What do you use, Leigh?


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I use my photographer sister.  

But I also have an Olympus Stylus Tough 8010. It's waterproof, shatterproof, windproof, freezeproof, and can go under water up to 16ft. Let's just say I have had bad luck with keeping cameras safe from bathroom toilets and concrete, so this was really my only option. I do love it though! *
*


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Lol...toilets? What on earth are you taking pics of where your camera might fall in the toilet? Never mind....leave it to my vivid imagination. Please...I can't stop laughing at what my imagination is doing here. 

Have I told you lately how much I ******* love you? You and the man?
Well if not....:happy::sLo_grouphug3::wub::wub::smootch:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Lol...toilets? What on earth are you taking pics of where your camera might fall in the toilet? Never mind....leave it to my vivid imagination. Please...I can't stop laughing at what my imagination is doing here.
> 
> Have I told you lately how much I ******* love you? You and the man?
> Well if not....:happy::sLo_grouphug3::wub::wub::smootch:


:HistericalSmiley: haha! I have a really bad habit of putting electronic devices (phones, cameras, USB drives) in my back pocket and then forgetting about it. First trip to the bathroom and off they go. xoxo :heart:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Both Canon and Nikon are great options. I agree with a 50 1.8 too in both systems. I have both Canon 5D11 and Nikon 300 and 700. My preference is for the Nikon, it is better for low light than the Canon. I suggest you try them both as technically there isn't much between them, but one may feel way better to you personally.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Sylie said:


> When Kat got her Canon T3 I was really impressed at the great pictures. I just have an old Coolpix point and shoot, and lots of crappy pictures. I can't get a decent picture of my dogs, because it takes so long to fire that they always move...if not...I have devil eye. I have already mentioned that *DH and I spent many thousands of dollars on now obsolete film cameras, lens and all kinds of equipment*. I have forgotten most of what I once knew and am again a virgin. So, I have been researching and am thinking that a good entry level digital SLR ...at a reasonable price is the Canon T3 or Nikon 3000. I don't know how useful the 18-50 kit lens is. I might expand my horizons later, but for now all I really want is good quality pictures in low light at fast speeds. For now, all I really want to do is get pictures of my dogs...but good pictures. I will need it for Secret Santa reveal.
> 
> I would so appreciate you help, suggestions and opinions.


Could you see if your existing lenses would be compatible with a D-SLR in the same brand?

I got a Canon D-SLR a few years back and absolutely love it!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sylie said:


> When Kat got her Canon T3 I was really impressed at the great pictures.


Um That was not me :blush: i do not have a Canon T3, but I do remember a member in SM getting it not too long ago. It was Glenda...mommy to Paxton, Axel and Madison...yep, I loved her photos too:thumbsup:

I am a Nikon user all the way. I agree with Maureen about both brands though. 


silverhaven said:


> *Both Canon and Nikon are great options.* I agree with a 50 1.8 too in both systems. I have both Canon 5D11 and Nikon 300 and 700. My preference is for *the Nikon, it is better for low light than the Canon.* I suggest you try them both *as technically there isn't much between them, but one may feel way better to you personally*.


I personally LOVE Nikon better. I use my Nikon D7000 with the Nikkor 50 mm 1.4 lens for most of my photography. My friend has a Canon and we realised that for video -now SRLs come with picture and video taking all in one- Canon rocks it better, but for pictures IMO Nikon has it good in many conditions. That said, they both are awesome camera brands and take wonderful pictures.

I agree with the fast prime lens, 50mm too. I have the 50mm 1.4 ... I totally love it. It is awesome in price for what it can do in dim light conditions. I use it for portraits sort of photography, but I also used it for action shots A couple times and it did wonderful. Let me find an example of an action shot I took it with this lens to show you.

Deciding on a lens depends on the type of photography you would like to do. But I find the prime lens to be good for a lot of conditions, so IMO I would go for this lens and only get the body of the camera. My D7000 came with the its lens kit. The lens does a nice job , but what helped me learn more about photography and made me take pictures I loved better was the 50 mm lens - no doubt :thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Katkoota said:


> Let me find an example of an action shot I took it with this lens to show you.


nikon D7000 with a Nikkor 50mm 1.4 f lens


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Here is an example of a still image, taken indoors at night time, in low light condition -with no external flash- just the D7000 and the 50mm lens.









And this one too just as quick examples 









Here is a link to Glenda's thread when she got the Canon T3 : thread New Camera in post#10 of the thread , the camera model is mentioned. It's photos are also awesome:thumbsup:

Ok pal, now you go to the: decisions, decisions, decisions mode :HistericalSmiley:

But really, they all take super photos so you wont go wrong in getting any :aktion033:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> Um That was not me :blush: i do not have a Canon T3, but I do remember a member in SM getting it not too long ago. It was Glenda...mommy to Paxton, Axel and Madison...yep, I loved her photos too:thumbsup:
> 
> I am a Nikon user all the way. I agree with Maureen about both brands though.


LOL Kat, I was worried you had defected to the dark side :w00t:  :innocent:

I would also just like to add that Nikon has a fairly brand new 50 1.8 with AFS that is getting excellent reviews.
Not sure about the Nikon 3100 but I am pretty sure that the Nikon 5100 has the same sensor as the D7000 that Kat is using.  I am tempted to pick one up as a low weight version, my cameras are beasts.....


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

I have the canon rebel which I am super happy about as an entry level DSLR. I did tons of research and most of it led me to this camera. I also found a great bundle pack which came with a case, memory card and lenses.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

I just got my first slr camera for my bday. I'm still learning and most of my shots are set on automatic. I got the nikon d3100. W lens kit 18-55 mm and so far I'm loving it. I definitely need practice. But pics looks so clear and sharp. Even in low light. Question. What's the easiest way for me to get the blurred background. ?? 

Hope u decide soon !


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Cameras hub: Digital Photography Review

here's a useful site, it has side by side camera comparisons and good detailed descriptions of each camera.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I did get the T3 and I love it.....however we did some staff photos at the office and a colleague brought her new Nikon (I don't remember the model number) and I have to admit to camera envy. Specifically she had an infared remote that I would love. I will have to add that to mine.

I am a real novice so I was pretty overwhelmed when making my decision. I talked with a photographer friend and he said it was as much about setting up the shot as the equipment. Geez....I am still confused! I'm signed up for my first photography class in a few weeks.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> LOL Kat, *I was worried you had defected to the dark side* :w00t:  :innocent:
> 
> I would also just like to add that Nikon has a fairly brand new 50 1.8 with AFS that is getting excellent reviews.
> Not sure about the Nikon 3100 but I am pretty sure that the Nikon 5100 has the same sensor as the D7000 that Kat is using.  I am tempted to pick one up as a low weight version, my cameras are beasts.....


@words in bold - :HistericalSmiley: .... Lol Maureen, I was and will always be a Nikon loyal :thumbsup:

I've heard about the 50 with the AFS. Sure looks awesome.

I love the low weight of the D7000 for what it can do:thumbsup:



uniquelovdolce said:


> Question. What's the easiest way for me to get the blurred background. ??


I suggest you start moving away from Auto mode to have control over the result of the pictures, Lisa  trust me, it is not hard once you try , snap and snap the pictures:thumbsup:

I leave the aperture opened wide to get a blurry background. It is the f stop in your Nikon. My 50mm lens opens up to 1.4 , so I keep it at that:thumbsup:




Madison's Mom said:


> it was as much about setting up the shot as the equipment.


that is true.

I realised that the day I moved away from Auto mode was the day I started to get the results that I loved better.

That said, trust me it is not hard :thumbsup: at first it might look confusing, but like a friend always told me, do not be scared of manual mode. After all, you can delete the not too good shots while practicing and learning:thumbsup: 

i am still learning and always will. It is fun while doing it:chili:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Manual mode!!! :smpullhair:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> Question. What's the easiest way for me to get the blurred background. ??


Buy a new lens  something like the 50 1.8 would do a good job, and it is pretty cheap. Just put your camera in Aperture priority instead of Auto, set the aperture at 1.8 and take a shot. The camera will work out the rest. Just make sure that what you want in focus is where your focus point is. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, I am so sorry, Kat. My memory was faulty. You were writing about your new camera just shortly before Glenda got her T3. 

I'm still going back and forth. Now I'm kind of stuck on the Nikon D3100. Still searching for a good price on a Nikon body only and 50mm 1.4 lens. Would the *lens with the lower aperture than the kit lens give me more possibilities in low light?*


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Oh, I am so sorry, Kat. My memory was faulty. You were writing about your new camera just shortly before Glenda got her T3.
> 
> I'm still going back and forth. Now I'm kind of stuck on the Nikon D3100. Still searching for a good price on a Nikon body only and 50mm 1.4 lens. Would the *lens with the lower aperture than the kit lens give me more possibilities in low light?*


The kit lens can be useful for general purpose. The 50 1.8 is only a teeny bit less in performance to the 50 1.4 and a lot less money. I do own the 50 1.4 myself, but if I was buying now I would probably go with the 1.8 as it is a lot lighter. Yes, the more wide open the aperture is the better for low light. The kit lens is a variable aperture and nothing close to the 50 1.4 or 1.8


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

silverhaven said:


> The kit lens can be useful for general purpose. The 50 1.8 is only a teeny bit less in performance to the 50 1.4 and a lot less money. I do own the 50 1.4 myself, but if I was buying now I would probably go with the 1.8 as it is a lot lighter. Yes, the more wide open the aperture is the better for low light. The kit lens is a variable aperture and nothing close to the 50 1.4 or 1.8


Thanks Maureen. the 1.8 is a *lot* less money. I think I have made up my mind. Nikon D3100 body and 50mm 1.8 lens. Do I need anything else besides a memory card?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Thanks Maureen. the 1.8 is a *lot* less money. I think I have made up my mind. Nikon D3100 body and 50mm 1.8 lens. Do I need anything else besides a memory card?


Yes, you do need to get the 50 1.8G not the D. The G is the newest that focuses with the D3100. I think it is around $220.00. I think it also comes with a hood, keep that on for protection, don't be convinced by the sales guy to buy a protection filter  not necessary and actually can degrade the quality unless you get a super expensive one, and even that is debatable. Do buy a good quality card though. I always buy Sandisk, never had a single issue with them. If your computer doesn't have a slot for your card then you may need a card reader so you can still just take the card out and pop it in the computer. Makes life easier. :thumbsup:

One other purchase I would recommend is the book Understanding Exposure by Brian Petersen, really good, very easy to follow and understand book  lots of good examples. Have fun.......:chili:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:w00t:OMG here I go again. The lens I selected was the D...it cost $85 less than the G. Do I need to do that? I just want to take good pictures of the kids. Will the D not focus properly? 

I think I need a break...gona go play the Kinks and sing to your Lola.:wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sylie said:


> :w00t:OMG here I go again. The lens I selected was the D...it cost $85 less than the G. Do I need to do that? I just want to take good pictures of the kids. Will the D not focus properly?
> 
> I think I need a break...gona go play the Kinks and sing to your Lola.:wub:


LOL Lola will like that  The D will not focus on the D3100 because the D3100 doesn't have the focus motor that you need for D lenses. Sorry unless you want to manually focus you need to get the new G lens.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for all your help. By the way Jacqui, I did look at getting a camera that would be compatible with my old lenses, but the body would have cost way too much. But thanks for the tip.
Maureen and Kat were very helpful, and I will be taking your advice. I did more research on this than the 15 minutes it took to buy our last car. LOL.
So, I bought the Nikon 3100 with the kit lens from Amazon, also a Sandisk memory card and card reader.
I thought that I could play with the telephoto lens in good light for a little while and then get the faster prime lense. Now I can't wait for it to get her so that I can take pics of the kids and post them for you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I was recently at an Adobe Workshop (way above my head), but it was interesting what the teachers said about cameras -- SLRs.

It used to be that the Canon was a little faster in speed and the Nikon had better lenses -- but now the Nikon is just as fast and the Canon lenses have gotten better -- but they still think that Nikon has the very best lenses.

I have a Nikon D40 which I love -- but it doesn't really make me any better at photography.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Do not get the Nikon coolpix S6100 not because the quality of pictures but because of the delay of takin pictures omg :blink::blink::blink: i miss so many good pictures because my camer which i bought a few months ago i didnt return it because lets just say i do love4 the quality and the good pictures it takes in the dark and i mean at night no lights and that flash is great but the delay is exactly 15 seconds in between pictures tooo long i am going to contact them and maybe they can teach me if it can be changed but i went over that manual so many times .....oh and i also already had to send it to get repaired not anyhting i did something on their end the camera would say error so i have only really had it for about 3 months 2 of the months it was getting repaired SOrry i just saw this thread


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

The problem I have with my little Canon camera is taking moving pictures and taking pictures insides. When using the flash inside the background is always too dark. So I am thinking (just thinking) to look for a new one. I came across an advertising in the Herrington catalog of a camera called LEICA. The bigger one lets you zoom from 25-600mm without changing lenses. It also has an image stabilizing system. I think that since you don't have to buy a separate lense the price of 849$ is very good. It has 14 megapixels CMOS Sensor. It is a Leica V-Lux 2.

Now to make it even harder to choose they have another one Leica V-Lux 30 who is a compact camera. 14.1 Megapixel, 24-384 mm 16x zoom. 3" high definition touch screen LCD. Build in GPS records geographical coordinates for all pictures taken (I don't care for that). It also has the image stabilization system that I think is handy. This one is 749$

Has anybody knowledge of this kind of camera ?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I love, Love, LOVE the brand new Nikon 1. I would love to get one, but will have to wait a while until I save up for it.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Jane, but my Nikon is sitting right next to me now. I still haven't taken a picture yet.

I don't know anything about this model, but I assume it must be a point and shoot. Leicas are probably the best and most expensive cameras out there. They have very high quality lenses. The SLRs cost a small fortune.

I am having a problem in that I want to take a picture of my camera with my camera. :mellow:Maybe a mirror?:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I love, Love, LOVE the brand new Nikon 1. I would love to get one, but will have to wait a while until I save up for it.


I splurged because my father died a few months ago and left me a little money...very little after three years in a nursing home...and I wanted something substantial as a memory. When I opened the box and took out my Nikon, I cried so hard I couldn't see it. Here I go again.:crying:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

MalteseJane said:


> The problem I have with my little Canon camera is taking moving pictures and taking pictures insides. When using the flash inside the background is always too dark. So I am thinking (just thinking) to look for a new one. I came across an advertising in the Herrington catalog of a camera called LEICA. The bigger one lets you zoom from 25-600mm without changing lenses. It also has an image stabilizing system. I think that since you don't have to buy a separate lense the price of 849$ is very good. It has 14 megapixels CMOS Sensor. It is a Leica V-Lux 2.
> 
> Now to make it even harder to choose they have another one Leica V-Lux 30 who is a compact camera. 14.1 Megapixel, 24-384 mm 16x zoom. 3" high definition touch screen LCD. Build in GPS records geographical coordinates for all pictures taken (I don't care for that). It also has the image stabilization system that I think is handy. This one is 749$
> 
> Has anybody knowledge of this kind of camera ?


Janine, the the V-Lux 2 is a very nice camera, and excellent for it's class. It goes give you massive zoom capability, but if you want a camera for shooting indoors for that money you would do way better to get a base DSLR like the Nikon or Canon. You won't have such a huge zoom but the quality will be that much better. I actually own a Leica D-Lux and honestly it doesn't come close to a DSLR. I do not use it at all. 

If the Leica is more like you want then do know that you can usually get almost the identical camera from Panasonic only cheaper. You pay more for the Leica label. :thumbsup:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sylie said:


> I splurged because my father died a few months ago and left me a little money...very little after three years in a nursing home...and I wanted something substantial as a memory. When I opened the box and took out my Nikon, I cried so hard I couldn't see it. Here I go again.:crying:


Get that camera going :thumbsup: we want to see pics ))) and I presume you got the 3100? that is no point and shoot Lol.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I splurged because my father died a few months ago and left me a little money...very little after three years in a nursing home...and I wanted something substantial as a memory. When I opened the box and took out my Nikon, I cried so hard I couldn't see it. Here I go again.:crying:


Oh Sylvia, hugs! What a great thing to splurge on. Something that will capture memories and special moments! I hope you put it to good use soon. I can't wait to see some of these special moments with Mimi, Ray, and Ru.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

silverhaven said:


> Get that camera going :thumbsup: we want to see pics ))) and I presume you got the 3100? that is no point and shoot Lol.


Yes, I got the Nikon D3100. I wanted to experiment before getting a prime lens. A friend suggested that I get a 35...which he said would be more like a 50 in a film camera. Well, I never used my 50 with my film camera. Looking through the zoom lens that came with it, I am confident in getting the 50 that you and Kat suggested. Still feeling a tad bit intimidated though. So much to learn and memorize and it isn't as easy as it used to be.

Oh and a photographer friend of mine did say that the Panasonic is the same as the Leica, but less expensive. That is pretty expensive for a PAS, but I hear it is great.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Yes, I got the Nikon D3100. I wanted to experiment before getting a prime lens. A friend suggested that I get a 35...which he said would be more like a 50 in a film camera. Well, I never used my 50 with my film camera. Looking through the zoom lens that came with it, I am confident in getting the 50 that you and Kat suggested. Still feeling a tad bit intimidated though. So much to learn and memorize and it isn't as easy as it used to be.
> 
> Oh and a photographer friend of mine did say that the Panasonic is the same as the Leica, but less expensive. That is pretty expensive for a PAS, but I hear it is great.


The 35 is, as you friend said equivalent to the 50 of the full frame cameras. It is supposed to kind of see the world as you do. For taking pup pics though I think the 50 is better, you want to see them not the whole room. I actually use an 85  it is on my camera almost always. 

Don't be intimidated, you can pretty much put it in auto to start and shoot away. The great thing is that you can just erase and try again, no expense just fun practice. Auto will do a decent job. When you are feeling more confident then you can try the semi auto modes :thumbsup: 

Enjoy :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylvia - congratulations on your new camera. :chili: I'm dying to get a DSLR rather than my Canon SureShot which I do love but miss so many action shots of Tyler and just plain shots because he moves. Can't wait to see your pix. I used to have a great camera and lenses and used to develop my own film and had a darkroom but that was eons ago in the days of film. :brownbag:


----------

